# Error Code: C00D109B



## robcon (Aug 1, 2003)

I try to play some Aiff Files on my Windows Media Player and get this error code: C00D109B. Where can I get the right codec to install?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope this helps: http://msmvps.com/chrisl/articles/11318.aspx


----------

